# TPMS issue..?



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Did you try relearning the system? Since you have a 2011 Cruze, you should be able to do it without the tool. Here's a link to the thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...w-match-tpms-sensors-after-tire-rotation.html


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

How did you get a "donut" in your Eco?


----------



## 70586 (Oct 23, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> How did you get a "donut" in your Eco?


We talked the dealer into including a donut and the roadside kit in the sale. I won't drive a car without an actual spare. Last night, the compressor wouldn't have done me a lick of good.

Mrhawaiibound, I haven't tried the manual relearn, though I'm familiar with it. If I get a few minutes over the weekend, I'll give it a try. I'm just worried about the system freaking out during, and then not having any pressure readout on the dash until I find time to get in to the dealership. Still, it makes no sense why the system would work like normal and display proper pressures, while still giving the warning light.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If you don't mind resetting your pre-sets and clock, just disco the negative cable from the battery a few minutes.
This will clear all the memories, including the TPMS.

Re-connect and go for a ride....a mile or less should do it.
Initially, upon reconnect, the TPMS readout will only show dashes......as you drive, the TPMS transmits a 'wake up' signal for each sensor to report.
All of a sudden, all four positions will show current pressure on the DIS.
If all sensors are reporting the 'Service TPMS' will not re-appear.......then you reset all the clock/radio gobblygook.

Rob


----------

